# A Wee Piece Of History



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, my second last snipe on the bay came up, and I bought a piece of "History"










which is a *Taymark* watch :yes: (Pardon?)

here's the giveaway piccie :-










and shows it's a V-conic Timex, made in Dundee, and early - but I can't find out any more about it much. It has to be in the period from about 1950 thru to the 60's, but where did the "Taymark" name come from? Of course Dundee is on the River Tay, so was this a trial for a sub-brand that never really got going, - it's certainly the only one I've seen - or was it made for some company as an own brand? Any thoughts welcome - the Timexicans are kinda stumped as well! :yes:


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice watch Mel and a great bit of history. Given the sturdiness of the V-conic movements I bet it is still running too!

Cheers,

BB


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You finally acquired a watch that's younger than you are. Well done.... eh eh


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheeky, BK!







(but true, nonetheless ) :lol:

Incoming this morning, and very, very clean indeed. Unfortuneately, it is as stiff as a baord, even trying to set the hands is a pair of pliers job, so it's a fettle-ing project (yet another one) :yes:

On the plus side, the crown is NOT woprn away, so no one has tried to force it, and it probably hasn't been wound and wound and wound - - - Obviously it would be nice if a good clean and lube will make it spring back into life - - will keep you posted as we go on :lookaround:

Still looking for answers about "Taymark" as a watch name though :wallbash:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There's not a lot you can get with a "Made in Britain" on it nowadays. You'll have "tay" keep that one!

Mike


----------

